# Murray Ultra 8/24



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I picked up this Murray Ultra 8/24 the other week for dirt cheep.(FREE) I normaly don't mess with these little ones but the price was right..I had to replace the pulley wheel. Looked like the old one was put on backwards and did not line up right, probably the reason why it sheared the key off...LOL

So my question is, I have never used a 2 stage blower this small. I guess that's why they named it a Ultra. But it has a 8HP Briggs engine on it and it starts right up and runs great...We have NO snow hear so I can't test it out now that I fixed it....Has anyone had any experience using a Murra Ultra 2 stage snowblower or one similar , how did it perform.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It doesn't throw like a Honda but it gets the job done. I have an 827.
It's similar to a MTD or any of the MTD step children or a similar sized Toro. Isn't built as well as the Toro but it eats snow just fine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

At 8 HP it is not tiny compared to the universe of snowblowers out there. If you are use to using 10-12 hp machines I guess it is small to you.

It would meet most peoples needs with a 2 car drive way. It is a respectable machine for what it is.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

It's definitely made with very thin steel, it's very light and easy to move. The self drive is spot on strong. Just not built very tough at all, I wounder how it will handle compared to my 200 plus pound Gilson or the 3 stage Driftbusters I have, those pull my butt down the driveway and will clear the end of the driveway were the plow trucks pile it up...Not sure this thing will do that. If lower Michigan ever gets snow this winter I will find out, most I have seen is 2-3 inches.....grrrrrrr


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you got yourself a great find there, my friend. We'll be here to help you out if you encounter any issues. I'm working on several Murray built JD TRS-27s at the moment. replacing the main bushing on the one I just pulled apart today, waiting for the part to arrive. doing some touch up work on the bucket metal while I wait. Good weather this week, 60s in Denver, great time to get some of those coats of primer and paint on there and settled in. Then I gotta solve the little backfiring issue. I'm wondering if it could be a valve issue or something. It's something I need to learn about from the experts on here, but all is well. It's got a new carb and runs much better vs the older carb, will need new rubber fuel lines (primer & main) and I might even do the belts while I have the thing in half like yours is up there. ALl good times and I like working on em.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

1998 8/24 Murray or a restored 1973 5/26 Mongomery Wards (Gilson)....witch one would you use if you could only have one.

I know silly qustion, most of us on the site have more then one snowblower....LOL....But if you had to pick one...Witch one....They both run great and work as they should.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

GAR said:


> 8HP Briggs engine on it and it starts right up and runs great .


 Hello GAR. I can't comment on the performance of the blower but I think that is an 8 hp Tecumseh on there??


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Back in 73 they did not fudge the HP ratings like they did later on. Because of that, in reality the 8 HP is probably not much more powerful that the Ward 5HP. The bucket height on the Ultra looks low for an 8 HP machine..... Or is the Ward's bucket unusually tall.

Looks like you did a nice job on the restoration.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I love classic machines, but I'd take the Murray. Why? I can still get parts for it and I know how a lot on how to fix them. (thanks to you folks)


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Ditto for me GBS.
Sid


----------

